# Terranova



## MorpheusZero (Jan 10, 2012)

Anybody familiar and/or watch this show? If I'm not mistaken, it's produced by Steven Spielberg. I've been watching it for awhile now and I must say I find it very interesting. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Devor (Jan 10, 2012)

I haven't finished the season on hulu yet, but I think they should have advertised the family relationships more in their initial promos.  They made it look like it was all dinosaurs and as intense as a movie.  It's a quality show, but I've seen a lot of comments where people feel disappointed about the lack of dinosaurs and action.

I think the story arc is pretty strong.  The relationships are okay but have had weak, boring moments.  There are plotholes in the concept which I'm sure are deliberate to add twists later, but I see them now and I find myself wondering "Why don't the characters ever ask this question?"  The acting, the dialogue, the directing is all very good.  The production value is phenomenal.  But the filler episodes at the beginning were weak, and that's particularly noticeable because there shouldn't have been any filler at all in a show like this with a season this short.

On balance I think it's a great show that hasn't really gotten a fair shake.  The ratings were only okay, and the price was through the roof.  The season is already over.  It might not come back next year.


----------



## myrddin173 (Jan 10, 2012)

There is already a thread discussing Terra Nova here.


----------

